# 95004 and 95024 -Medicare allergy doctor



## lvaughn77 (Sep 14, 2009)

I bill for a Tennessee Medicare allergy doctor.  I am trying to find the maximum number of units allowed for the following codes.... 95004 and 95024... does anybody know????


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 17, 2009)

I have just completed contacting all of our Provider Reps for our Insurance Companies to find this answer out. We have just started an Allergy Clinic in our Practice and It's amazing the Limitations that differ between Insurance Companies. 
My advice would be to Contact Provider Network Yourself


----------

